
Call for Economic Impact Report on SF Zoning and Land-Use Regulations - saeranv
https://medium.com/@MarkFarrellSF/press-release-supervisor-mark-farrell-to-call-for-economic-impact-report-on-san-francisco-s-zoning-e94235309222#.4qbkrz5dr
======
saeranv
Here's a list of what the initial call is asking to measure:

· Residential housing costs

· Commercial and office space costs

· Economic mobility

· Economic productivity

· Income inequality

· Jobs creation, or loss

· Gross Domestic Product

· And, any other area the Chief Economist deems necessary and important

Off the top of my head, other/more specific issues include: \- Transit
efficiency (density to support public transit investments) \- Energy
efficiency (the reduction of natural gas and electrical transmission loss due
to shorter distances travelled) \- social liveability (this one is hard to
nail down, but something like the number of potential pedestrians on the
street that would foster lively outdoor streets, engagement with commercial
street front).

